# Rat bite on dog who isn't innoculated.



## georgie0 (26 March 2010)

Earlier my terrier cornered a rat and received a bite on her cheek for her trouble!  Problem is, she isn't innoculated (i know, been meaning to do it just been short of cash.)  she is a 3 yr old b*tch.  the bite isn't causing her any problem and hasn't swollen and has been washed out and thoroughly cleaned.  What should we do!?! never been in this situation before so any advice would be good!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (26 March 2010)

You need to clean the wound thoroughly with some salt water or iodine, saliva carries a lot of bacteria and you want to prevent any infection developing.  Also I would be a little concerned about Leptospirosis which I believe is carried in rats urine.  If you had your boosters done, your dog would be protected against this.


----------



## CAYLA (26 March 2010)

Do u mean the dog has had primary vaxes but no boosters? or none at all?
I think as suggested the lepto is the big risk factor and it is carried in urine im sure.


----------



## willhegofirst (26 March 2010)

When our JRT was bitten on his chest by a rat, he was up to date with his jabs tho, I washed the wound with virkon, twice a day for a few days and he was fine, maybe a word with the vet.


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 March 2010)

It is rat urine that carries lepto, so if your JRT is around where rats go I would advise having her vaccinated.  As already suggested perhaps a word with your vet regarding the bite.  Had to smile at what I presume is the HHO censor editing the term for a female dog, its a bit twee if we have to call them girl and boys now.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 March 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			It is rat urine that carries lepto, so if your JRT is around where rats go I would advise having her vaccinated.  As already suggested perhaps a word with your vet regarding the bite.  Had to smile at what I presume is the HHO censor editing the term for a female dog, its a bit twee if we have to call them girl and boys now.

Click to expand...

 After reading that reply, I couldn't resist trying myself, to see what happens if I try to post a reply saying that I've only bought bitch puppies...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 March 2010)

Now I'm really confused, I could post my above reply without any problem?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will it make any difference if I scream? 

I'M A PROUD BITCH OWNER! 

Or is it the plural form that causes problem? 

When I tell my bitches to come, they usually obey, but if they suspect that I have a claw trimmer, only Jonna comes!  








It seems to work fine for me?


Sorry for going off topic, hope everything goes well with your Terrier bitch, Georgie0.


----------



## KarynK (27 March 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			Also I would be a little concerned about Leptospirosis which I believe is carried in rats urine.  If you had your boosters done, your dog would be protected against this.
		
Click to expand...

That is not strictly true since the lepto vaccine is not proven to last a year so dogs that are vaccinated may not be covered.


----------



## Spudlet (27 March 2010)

I would keep a very close eye on her. Our old lab became very ill when he was young, and the vet said it was something he had caught from rats (not sure if it was lepto, I was very young). Whatever it was, the vet said if he had been a smaller, older or less fit dog he would have almost certainly died. So I would have her at the vets if she starts to seem even a bit off-colour. Sorry to seem sensationalist but not worth taking chances with IMO.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 March 2010)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Now I'm really confused, I could post my above reply without any problem?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will it make any difference if I scream? 

I'M A PROUD BITCH OWNER! 

Or is it the plural form that causes problem? 

When I tell my bitches to come, they usually obey, but if they suspect that I have a claw trimmer, only Jonna comes!  








It seems to work fine for me?


Sorry for going off topic, hope everything goes well with your Terrier bitch, Georgie0.
		
Click to expand...

How strange, maybe the OP censored it herself then.
Hope your terrier is okay today anyhow Georgio.


----------

